# new from Long Beach Cali



## jolter604 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello
Hey my name is jolter i am all over the place on these forums just figured I would join another one. If you recognize me what's up if not how is it going.


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## jolter604 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ty sir

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Sep 8, 2015)

Have fun and welcome.....


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------

